# Trailer browsing/shopping



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Sooo I'm hoping to sell my trailer within the next few months and after tax time start really shopping for a new one.

This is my current trailer










Old 1989 single axle 2 horse straight load haha. Its worked well but I'm ready for something bigger. When I bought this trailer I had a small nissan frontier so I had to find something that was light enough to tow with that and under $2000  So this is what I ended up with! I've upgraded my truck though, to a 2010 f150 so now I want to upgrade the trailer. My horse does pretty well in this one but I'd LOVE a slant load and just kinda want something newer. 

I'm in the DC area so it seems my options are: The cheaper brands, like Calico and Eclipse, the midrange, shadow, twi-lite, and then theres the super expensive ones I cant afford haha! I'd love to buy new, so that puts the calico and eclipses right up my ally for buying new and getting pretty much exactly what I want...BUT I have read some not so great reviews on both  Not sure if anyone else would like to share about them?

Shadow and twi-lite seem decent, and I could possibly snap one up new if I'm able to get a good deal or if taxes are really nice to me  I'm constantly checking craigslist to see whats available too and looking in areas up to about 300 miles away (dealers too btw) I'd rather travel a little and get a good deal then end up with a complete junker 

My price range I'd say is between 6000-9000, I'm going to be financing (not whole amount) so there may be some room to go a little more depending on how much of a down payment I save up. So I'm not entirely sure if I'll be able to buy used on craigslist since I want to finance it.

So I've probably rambled MORE then enough...opinions on calico and eclipse trailers? Shadow and twi-lite? Others from this area know of good places to check with for deals?


----------



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

we bought our trailer 28ft gooseneck trailer in ruckersville, va
great people to work with.

Blue Ridge Trailers: The best horse trailers in Virginia


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

That's actually one place I've been keeping an eye on! Thanks! Glad to hear they're good people
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

They have this one

New Homesteader Stallion for sale in Ruckersville VA | 2013 Homesteader Stallion 2H BP Slant Load with Dress Horse Trailer For Sale from Blue Ridge Trailer Sales in Ruckersville Virginia

I personally don't really like the tack area I'm back though. I wonder how hard it is to completely remove it? I'll have to look up homesteader reviews
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I've heard lots of bad reviews on both Calico and Eclipse, but I don't have any personal experience with either of them. That said, a lady at my barn has a Calico and it looks quite nice. I don't know how old it is, how well it will hold up, or if she has had any complaints with it, though.


----------



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

I went there to buy a homesteader 2H gooseneck trailer, and they really looked nice, but i was not happy with some details...so we bought a slightly used Kiefer Built 2+1 28ft gooseneck trailer...these people did everything to the trailer that we asked for...I have been to many dealers, and this one is one of the better dealers around.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I see a lot of Calico BP and gooseneck trailers by me.
Stock, slant mainly in design. Horse trailers along with livestock stock trailers.
Used hard and often. This is cattle country... cattle going to market sales are stuffed in the local ranchers goosenecks and trucked down the road... those trailers "work" for a living!!
They appear to stand up well.

I also see many Eclipse trailers hauling down the road.

If it is any indication... I see those trailers pulling out of some pretty _nice_ horse barns and _nice_ properties where these people could afford what ever they want _{referring to hundreds if not thousands of acres and head of cattle and breeding horse farm operations}_... they chose these as these are pretty new in manufacturing. 
I truly don't think $$ was a factor in why they bought this or that, but found what they were looking for_ in_ the trailer...and all trailer brands are available by me.

Happy shopping.
:wink:


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Hmmm thank you for that info! I kinda like the eclipse over the calico since it's aluminum and I could get that rumbar flooring, any reviews on that haha! The calico dealer was very honest with me and said the welds def aren't as pretty as more expensive trailers but they hold. They've been selling calico's for years and haven't had anyone bring them back because of that.

I guess I'll wait a few months, see where I'm at in savings, and see what kind of deals are available. If calico is all I can afford maybe I'll check them out and see what I think or just wait.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

So there's a few brands in the 10k range...if I'm able to talk them down or wait a little longer i could probably afford

Twi-lite
Shadow
Homesteader

Eh eh?


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Why new? You can buy 2x the trailer for the same amount of money when you go used. If you can get financing through a trailer dealer, you can get it through your bank. The dealer is also going to charge over 10% and you should be able to get something closer to 5% for a personal loan. I would buy a 10 year old quality trailer over a new one any day of the week. Personally, I have no use for Calico trailers. They are under built from the tires up.

There are some nice trailers on the MD CL with good price points. Your truck "could" handle a 2H GN trailer depending upon the transmission, brakes, suspension.... but those are the same things you have to work into the equation for a BP trailer.

To answer the question about the rear tack room, the red pin at the bottom pulls up, the wall folds up and there should be another pen top and bottom on the saddle rack that release the rack. That comes out, the wall folds up and the back is open. The back doors will close without the tack room.

Keep looking.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I am completely open to used actually if I find from a dealer or can just get a personal loan. I honestly wasn't sure what kind of loan id be applying for from the bank to buy a trailer ha! Wasn't sure if it was considered personal or like a car loan, so thanks for that info. Id also def never buy something with that high of an interest rate, I could charge it on my usaa credit card and pay less in interest haha.

My dad told me my truck couldn't handle a GN  I was interested in looking at them because everyone that has them seems to absolutely love them.

I'm checking Cl everyday in va/md and even a little in wv and pa, I've found a few that would possibly be good for me I just wasn't sure about how I could finance it buying used from Craigslist. I'll have to keep looking and figure out a good price range to apply for from the bank and then see what they offer me and then really start shopping?

If I buy used I could def afford aluminum, should I go with that or still look at steel trailers too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Might I strongly suggest you sit down and do some serious research regarding your truck and what it can safely tow, *STOP* and handle engine, transmission, drive-train and braking wise. 
By your dads comment have a feeling he may be well ahead of you in what you should* not* could be hauling size and weight wise. Dad may also understand more than he is expressing to you...ask questions from him to learn why his feelings are as they are, there are valid reasons behind his answers I can near guarantee you. He knows your truck, not us!

Now, once you have done your research and know your specific limitations in what you can handle without over-doing or over-taxing your trucks capabilities you start to make a wish and a realistic list for your trailer.
By all means put in the list necessities, needs, wants and luxuries....
Now start looking at "real" trailers and see where that list puts you in age of a trailer and what is on/in that trailer.
Pare and tweak that list as needed...

I personally would never take out a loan and pay interest on a horse trailer item... a toy and luxury. 
Personal loans, credit card interest adds up no matter how much that interest amount is it costs plenty...save some more if you need to and buy CASH.... cash talks and makes deals where no financing amount can.... they deal or you walk out the door to find another and a sale is lost...not happening in most places.
Unless you buy a trailer with living quarters, bathroom facilities and kitchen cooking availability your interest is_ not_ tax deductible...

Also remember that no matter what you buy, gooseneck or bumper-pull _all_ towing of trailers puts a strain to the tow vehicle engine, suspension, brakes, just everything whether others will admit to that or not it is true.
So, don't max out your trucks capabilities, do treat your truck to excellent maintenance and have all those nagging little things taken care of _before_ you go on the road with a horse trailer in tow.
Regardless of manufacturer {Chevy, Dodge, Ford} when you go from a 150, 1500 series to a 250, 2500 hundred series or larger weight classification, the actual frame dimensions gets more robust {larger} and the braking pieces of drums/rotors also increase giving you better handling and stopping ability. _ 
I do not include any import brands as to me they just don't have what it takes to compare in towing capabilities regardless of what people say or do...they don't compare "yet"!_

Do your research, decide what you must have, won't live without and what is a "want" and then go looking....

_My understanding is that there is not much of a weight savings aluminum to steel. Steel may rust but aluminum oxidizes and most don't have the equipment to really clean a aluminum trailer the way it needs doing except to take it to a commercial truck stop for washing...expensive I understand. Steel can and does rust...pick your poison to deal with.
Personally, I do steel frame and trailer. I have friends who have a beautiful LQ aluminum gooseneck, brand new... going to Congress to compete the hitch ripped out of it and the frame racked... manufacturer fixed it... 6 months no trailer, returned and it did it again...manufacturer now gave them a brand new trailer... verdict is out. 
They are looking to go back to steel, they've had it!! That is their experience and not one that is common but....IDK..._

Best of luck and Happy Shopping.
_Please remember, pictures when you bring home your "new" trailer to enjoy!!
:wink:

jmo...
_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I actually picked out this truck with a few trailers in mind! When I decided my little v6 nissan frontier wasn't cutting it, I started doing my truck research, and researched trailers/weights of them to help me pick out my truck. When I bought this truck, I had in mind my next trailer to be 3000-3600lbs from the research I had done. So I went with a 2010 f150 with the 5.4L in it, its rated for 8100lbs.

I bought it with in mind to just be upgrading to a larger BP, I figured it wouldn't cut it for a GN and my dad agrees, and I'm ok with that. one I bought doesn't have as big of a rear end that the 150's CAN come with and I'm sure thats why it wouldn't cut it for a GN. I love my truck though and I live in the city so I really can't imagine having a BIGGER truck lol! So I bought it with having in mind what type of trailer I wanted next, now just have to pick out the actual one!

I try to follow a 80% rule, like not towing more then 80% of what its capable of, not sure if thats a silly rule to go by, I just read it a few times and it made sense to not tax my truck everytime I'm towing.

So by that rule my trailer + horse could be 6480 lbs, then with a 3500 lb trailer I'm left with the 2980. My horse weighs about 1200, so just my horse and tack keeps me well below that but with plenty of room I think for a friends horse on occasion. I'm sure if on few occasions I went over my 80% rule I wouldn't kill my truck either though, I follow the rule big time for the tires though, NOT going to put more weight on those then what they say thats for sure.



> they deal or you walk out the door to find another and a sale is lost...not happening in most places.


Ha thats totally my dads moto when buying things, he helped me buy my first two cars and when they wouldn't deal with us we left...they called within 24 hours to get us back in there! My last three vehicle purchases I actually made without him, just followed his rules and got great deals. I wish USAA had a trailer buying program like they do with cars...

I'm still debating if I do want to finance or not actually. Once I get my taxes back, and from selling my current trailer I should have 7000-8000 in cash...I was just thinking of paying off some other stuff with that and having a few thousand left for down payment. Right now I just have my mortgage, truck payment and one credit card (which would be getting paid off before buying a trailer) so I guess thats why I thought about financing too...Paying one thing off in full, having a good downpayment leftover and getting what I want sooner haha.




> I have friends who have a beautiful LQ aluminum gooseneck, brand new... going to Congress to compete the hitch ripped out of it and the frame racked... manufacturer fixed it... 6 months no trailer, returned and it did it again...manufacturer now gave them a brand new trailer... verdict is out.
> They are looking to go back to steel, they've had it!! That is their experience and not one that is common but....IDK...


Wow that is crazy, your poor friend! Its kind of hard to decide between alum/steel...my current trailer is a little rusty, pretty much all surface, but its just gross looking to me and I'm always worried it could get worse 

I appreciate all your advice! Part of me wants to just keep using my little clunker trailer...and save more...I dunno! Its so tiny and rusting and old  Guess I'm partially wanting to sell it too before the floors need replacing. I've pretty much replaced everything in it BUT the floors and right now I have it parked at my dog grooming shop, on grass/gravel...so not ideal for parking a trailer. If I get a new one I think I'll just pay the little extra to park it where I board because it would be a much more trailer friendly environment. I check the floors pretty often though, like prodding the underside and topside with a screw driver, and for now they're still pretty darn solid.


----------



## david in md (Jun 13, 2013)

evilamc said:


> I actually picked out this truck with a few trailers in mind! When I decided my little v6 nissan frontier wasn't cutting it, I started doing my truck research, and researched trailers/weights of them to help me pick out my truck. When I bought this truck, I had in mind my next trailer to be 3000-3600lbs from the research I had done. So I went with a 2010 f150 with the 5.4L in it, its rated for 8100lbs.
> 
> I bought it with in mind to just be upgrading to a larger BP, I figured it wouldn't cut it for a GN and my dad agrees, and I'm ok with that. one I bought doesn't have as big of a rear end that the 150's CAN come with and I'm sure thats why it wouldn't cut it for a GN. I love my truck though and I live in the city so I really can't imagine having a BIGGER truck lol! So I bought it with having in mind what type of trailer I wanted next, now just have to pick out the actual one!
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## david in md (Jun 13, 2013)

My horses ride in a livestock trailer because I also have cattle and they pay the bills. I started with a steel Dalton and now have an all aluminum Eby. I could never stop the steel trailer from rusting. If you can find the appropriate size gn go for it. The gn hitches ahead of the rear axle and puts more weight on the front axle. Gn trailers are also easier to get around with. I brought my Eby directly from Eby in New Holland Pa. There was also a dealer in Westminster I think who had good trailer prices on EBAY. On the Shore Delwood Trailer Sales has a large selection.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Not understanding why your F-150 couldn't handle a GN, as long as the weight was within your parameters. If it were me, I would be looking into that. They are so much easier to handle. Here is a used one at the place in MD I bought mine and the empty weight is the same as what you are talking.
Merhow 2001 2-H GN TB DRESSING ROOM Horse Trailer for sale at Cox Trailer Sales, Inc.


----------



## rmax (May 10, 2012)

Your dad is quite right about the gn, it's not so much the trailer weight as the 20-25% pin weight that is common on horse trailers. Your F150 is probably around 1600 LBS. payload rated, when you add passengers and tack it doesn't leave enough to stay legal. I have a Chev. 1/2 ton rated for 8000 LB gn but is also rated for a 9400 LB bumper pull. I would agree gn trailers are the way to go in a lot of cases, just not with a 1/2 ton.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm so glad to see you have done your research and made some good decisions based upon information and knowledge of experts in the field, not just what anyone says.

One other suggestion that many will tell you doesn't matter but does...
If you purchase a used trailer... the tires should be _*"trailer tires"*_, period. 
Some say truck tires work... IDK... there is a difference in how tires are manufactured for different vehicles and applications of use.
_Absolutely never ever use passenger car tires on your trailer. _ 
Sidewalls are not made to take the torque of a turning trailer nor weight ratio and they either shred or blow-out...either way destroying your trailer or causing you to have a road-side failure or accident. Neither is pleasant.

Best of luck and enjoy the search...
:wink:


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ya, that's fine with me though, I picked this truck with a 2 horse bp slant load in mind for my next trailer  maybe if my bf ever decides to learn to ride and we get him a horse down the road and start camping we'd look into a GN. That is a while away though! Probably won't get another horse as long as I live in the city, too expensive haha.

There's 3 trailer places pretty near by that seem to sell some decent trailers, cox, blue ridge and travel lane.

Doesn't some kind of trailer expo come to dc ? I swear I've heard of one just not sure what it was called!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Horse World Expo


----------



## Wolfetrap (Jan 7, 2013)

Do you want a goose neck or bumper pull? sorry if this was already answered...For that price you could get a BEAUTIFUL lightly used trailer!!!!!! I bought my Hawk (bumper pull) with dressing room, warmblood size, new brakes, new tires...gorgeous for $5500 privately owned!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I want a bp, is yours straight or slant? I haven't seen any slant hawk trailers that cheap around here 

Someone has an Adam trailer, what I want pretty much, for 6000...how are Adams?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolfetrap (Jan 7, 2013)

Mine is straight, which is my preference. My trailer was a few years old...maybe 4-5 yrs old when I bought it. It was perfectly maintained. I'm in CT where everything is $$$$$ you just have to keep looking and looking and know what to look out for in trailer maintenance.


----------



## david in md (Jun 13, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

we had before a adam bp trailer with a large dressing room, the reason we sold the trailer was, because we wanted a gooseneck.

the quality of the adam trailers are good.


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

My thoughts on your trailer search would be this. I don't like trailers without tandem axles because of a blowout. I blew out a tire in the middle of the Eisenhower tunnel years back and I don't know how I would have gotten out of the tunnel without a tandem axle. If the trailer sits outside and yours looks like it does I would go with aluminum and I would get a used one. Be sure and see what kind of flooring it has too. My old 93 model Kiefer Built is all aluminum and is built very well. I think better than the newer ones. When they get a little dingy you can find a truck stop with a 18 wheeler wash facility and get it acid washed and it will look like new again. It cost about $40.00 here in Missouri. I like a gooseneck because they tow and back so much better. You will have the added expense of the in bed hitch setup however. Speaking of the hitch - I would recommend that you get one with a removable ball so that you can haul plywood etc. I did not notice what length bed you have on your truck. If it is short you might have to get a gooseneck that offsets so you have a little more room between the trailer and cab. I have never been afraid to drive some miles to find what I want as well. One more thing that you might consider is the aerodynamics of the trailer. If you don't have real tall horses you can get by with one that is not so tall. I like a trailer with a rounded or semi pointed front that doesn't catch so much wind. I hope this helps


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Herosbud said:


> My thoughts on your trailer search would be this. I don't like trailers without tandem axles because of a blowout. I blew out a tire in the middle of the Eisenhower tunnel years back and I don't know how I would have gotten out of the tunnel without a tandem axle. If the trailer sits outside and yours looks like it does I would go with aluminum and I would get a used one. Be sure and see what kind of flooring it has too. My old 93 model Kiefer Built is all aluminum and is built very well. I think better than the newer ones. When they get a little dingy you can find a truck stop with a 18 wheeler wash facility and get it acid washed and it will look like new again. It cost about $40.00 here in Missouri. I like a gooseneck because they tow and back so much better. You will have the added expense of the in bed hitch setup however. Speaking of the hitch - I would recommend that you get one with a removable ball so that you can haul plywood etc. I did not notice what length bed you have on your truck. If it is short you might have to get a gooseneck that offsets so you have a little more room between the trailer and cab. I have never been afraid to drive some miles to find what I want as well. One more thing that you might consider is the aerodynamics of the trailer. If you don't have real tall horses you can get by with one that is not so tall. I like a trailer with a rounded or semi pointed front that doesn't catch so much wind. I hope this helps


Yeah I'm looking for a tandem axle this time  The single actually pulls amazingly but eventually I'm going to be moving few hours away out of the city so I'd like a trailer I feel safer with going on a long highway drive.

I've only had this trailer little over a year, came to me with most of the rust, if I do go steel again I'm going to pay to park it where I board so it will be in a better place. But I'm still debating between the two. I am going to stick with bumper pull though, I just really don't think it would be amazing on my truck to do a GN, even if it COULD do it its not really built for it like bigger trucks. I want it to last quite awhile!

Good to know about washing an aluminium one though thanks for that advice! Something to keep in mind.


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

evilamc, A friend has a GN 2 horse that he uses for short hauls. I think that it would be the same weight as a 2 horse bumper pull, so they are out there. Happy hunting.


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Calico makes a nice trailer in your price range. You can custom order. I am very happy with mine.

Have a look on your local Craig's list. From time to time you will find very nice used trailers on there and save a load of $$


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ya I'm going to go to horse world expo in jan and check out a bunch and then look at calico's. I'm checking Craigslist every day or so to see if any good deals pop up 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Hmm this one just popped up, thoughts?

Virginia Equestrian.com Classifieds: 2 Horse BP Slant Load with dressing room


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks nice...couple of questions...

Interior lighting? Is there any and where is the switch to turn it on or off and are they separate DR and horse space?
Rear of trailer...chain or something to keep the horse off the rear door and from stepping out as soon as you open the door?
How long and how wide is each stall exactly? will your horse fit in either stall?
Roof vent? Back door vents? plexiglass is fine for winter weather to be kept out, but when hauling you still need air flow so the horses don't roast and you may not want to remove that plexiglass...so a venting window available for cross-ventilation?
Is the "front-wall" lockable to your tack-room is it securable and safe to leave your tack in or does it move and make that DR unsecurable...
:wink:


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ohh you're amazing at thinking of questions I would not think to email! Thanks! It's not EXACTLY what I was looking for, wanted a little padding on the divider haha but its pretty close...Especially with that price. Don't know much about galvanneal metal but from googling it, it doesn't sound bad?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

That looks like a reasonably good trailer and worth investigating further. Good comments/observations by horselovinguy on it. Remember to give the floor a check and the brakes/lights a test.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Soooo I went to the expo....and I'm freaking in LOVE with featherlite trailers now  SHAME ON ME. The Eclipse we're nice, but after adding in what I wanted were basically same price of the featherlites...

So I like their straight and slant load though...

2012 Featherlite Reduced Sale 2012 2 Horse Straight Load Trailer for Sale

I actually kinda like this straight load, since it has the walk through in the center...that would make loading 2 horses super easy!

2014 Featherlite 9409 2 Horse Slant Load Trailer for Sale

Saw that slant load, I just do not really like the tack area in the back so don't want to pay for that. He's going to call me Monday to see how much it would be for what I wanted.

So now the question is which do I want? I've never owned a slant but it really interests me by the ease of getting horses on and off, my horse really isn't a hard loader and if I ever had one that was I'm sure I'd train it to do better...What I hate most about my straight load now is that it only has one escape door, so it makes loading 2 horses REALLY hard! Also what I like about the slant is that I can use it as a stock trailer when just hauling my guy so he has more room? I DUNNO! There is a used 2002 version of the straight load available to me for 8000...only downside to that is it isn't covered by the 10 year warranty anymore. THOUGHTS?!

http://www.horsetrailerworld.com/home/trailerdetail.asp?ID=520692

One reasonably close to me


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Also having trouble finding a definite answer and will be asking rep tomorrow when I talk to them, but does anyone know if the center divider is removable on the straight load 9407?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

evilamc said:


> Also having trouble finding a definite answer and will be asking rep tomorrow when I talk to them, but does anyone know if the center divider is removable on the straight load 9407?



When I clicked on the link and read the blurb it says the center pole and divider are removable...here is the enitre blurb copy & pasted...

2002 Featherlite 2 horse aluminum BP straight load trailer. This trailer is 7 foot 3 inches tall, 6 foot wide, and 15' long. It has a 5 foot carpeted dressing room with 2 saddle racks under each manger, bridle hooks and a walk thru door to the horse area. The horse area has rubber mats, hay mangers with 2 drop down windows, bus windows on each side and on the top of the rear doors. _The divider and pole are removable_. New tires and recent PA State inspection. Financing available. Email for more pictures!

Or is there a divider between rear doors you are questioning???
If it has 2 rear "barn" doors and not a ramp load and closing upper doors... then that center pole is probably not removable as that is the fastening point to secure the doors shut..._did that make sense?_:-?


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah I read that too, so I can take them out and use it as a stock trailer that means right? Think the managers would be an issue if hes loose while hauling?


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

My bf thinks I should buy new so I get the 10 year warranty, would you rather buy the used 2002 to save money or would you prefer to have the warranty?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I think the warranty is worth more if you are using the trailer a lot and/or going to keep the trailer for at least ten years. The one thing I would tend to stay away from is financing if you want to spend more. Financing can be a heavy weight around your neck. There's interest that adds to the real cost of the trailer and at the same time takes away from funds that could be saved or used elsewhere plus you are locked into a monthly payment - the more monthly commitments you have against a pay check the greater the risk of financially 'stumbling' and hurting yourself. 

So, if it was me (you choice to make ultimately, of course) I would choose paying cash for the 2002 over financing brand new.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Now I am opposite in what I would do...

I _would_ buy what I really wanted, could afford and not go crazy with payments. Trailer insurance is cheap and needed if financed.
Yes, a monthly payment but if you put down $$ those payments are not crazy...
Buying at a show & expo also gives you tremendous savings usually, so that might help. Incentives and even reduced prices if you find a model at the show could save you big time too. 

On the other hand if you are buying a trailer that is almost 13 years old {new models arrive soon for 2015 even though it is early '14}, you could have issues regardless of how good it was maintained it is still getting old. Trailers just like cars age in various ways and as you are in a area that salts heavily in cool/cold weather you will have corrosion to the undercarriage regardless of what it is made from. That also goes for your wiring, braking system and everything else you can think of.
The newest safety features will be on a new trailer, that matters to me.

Personally, I would _not_ purchase a trailer older than 10 years.
I also would _not _settle as this purchase is one you _will_ have for many years... you will either love it from day one or have regrets from day two that you didn't hold out for what you truly wanted and should not of settled.
That warranty is very important to me when thinking about spending this kind of money...even used and this trailer, that is a lot of $$$$ to spend and have NO manufacturers warranty...no thanks.

Some serious thinking and considerations to be made regardless of which way you go.

Best of luck in your search.
:wink:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Just wanted to say that I'm super jealous. I wish I were trailer shopping


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Haha, have to get my beater sold first  WAH


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

So I have it narrowed down to two trailers, they are basically same price just have a couple different options.

Featherlite 9409 2 horse slant
Moved saddle racks to dressing room and took out rear tack
Installed small door from dressing room to horse area (I originally asked him to price it with a front stall escape door but thats what he did and I kind of like that idea now too)
All aluminium and aluminum floor with mats

Hawk 2 horse slant elite
Moved saddle racks to dressing room and took out rear tack
Has front stall escape door
Padded dividers
aluminum skin on steel frame
rumber floors
larger stalls

My gut wants to go with the Hawk, but its not a local dealer so I can't go and see it in person, have to buy it and have it shipped. They can paint the stripes on it to match my truck which is pretty cool. The Featherlites are local and a lighter trailer which could be nice since I only have an f150 5.4L. Any input on which tows nicer? Their prices are just about identical (even with the shipping for the Hawk) and they both seem to hold the same resale value. What would you prefer and why? Part of me wants to stay away from the aluminium flooring just because its more work to replace if I ever needed to and it transfers more heat and vibrations. My horse is only 15.2 so not sure if I really NEED the larger stalls the hawk provides, but it just seems nice to have the option of a larger stall if I get a larger horse or a friend has a larger horse.


----------

